
Excellent videos to learn driving for beginners - nafizh
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCixMlmdY1xka_KHx1FfQjxQ
======
Grangar
While this might not be HN worthy, thanks for posting regardless! I'm starting
driving lessons soon (at last), and while I don't live in the US this might
give me an advantage.

